# RTG in his new 220gal



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

I still cant believe I have my Dream tank
It has been running for 2 weeks and I couldnt be happier.
Filtration consists of an Eheim 2217 and an Fx5 with a MJ 1200 powerhead.

I kept the deco simple with lots of swim space for everyone since I hate crowded tanks.

My arrow is now 6in and is starting to show some nice color.
His roomates include a 6in Midas/Devil mix, a 3in Jag, a 3in Red Devil, and Three possible Red Texas' one of which is actually peeling.

I couldnt get pics of everyone but hopefully soon if they will ever stop moving long enough.

The chemistry in the tank is great and no one is really getting hurt but the arrow better watch itself because the Midas/Devil could do some serious damage if she wanted to.
So far though just a little love bite on the Arrow since I introduced the Midas yesterday.
I am keeping a close eye on them and will remove fish if necassary.





































Thanks for looking guys


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Pics, pics, pics!


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Feefa said:


> I still cant believe I have my


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)




----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

I wasnt pulling a wee rhom and trying to keep you all in suspence :laugh:


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

I just realized somthing! Feefa is Weerhom reincarnate.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

That angel is toast but beauty tank man that is a really nice arrow


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

damn bro, that tank looks great... makes your fish look like guppy fry, haha


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Ha ha now I'm seeing some pics! Tha arrow is truely dope man!


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Thanks alot guys I am Very happy with the way everything turned out so far.
As long as the fish dont kill eachother I'm all set.

You prbably noticed joe I went back to gravel in this tank since the pool filtersand didnt work out.

I do however have silica sand in my 20gal with no problems


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

i'm using the silica sand in some of my ten gallon breeder tanks, but i tossed the stuff i had in the 75 before it could cause any problems


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Yeah I remember, what was your pool filter sand? Mine was quartz


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

it's all the same stuff, just different size of grain


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Mine was a pretty decent sized grain, maybe thats why I kept getting the algae


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2009)

HOLY CRAP Feefa its about freaking time you showed off that tank of yours! Its a beauty







and I like the gravel over the sand.


----------



## RHOM (Jan 28, 2003)

The tank looks great. Feels good to finally get that huge tank, sooner than expected, think of it as an early Christmas present to yourself. You better post some more pics soon.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

Way to go Feefa, you have a real nice lookng tank. plus your exceptionally happy with it so good going









that aro is gonna be a beast when fully grown


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

ksls said:


> HOLY CRAP Feefa its about freaking time you showed off that tank of yours! Its a beauty
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks K but you and the hubby gotta come over and see it in real time


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Does this have the same footprint as the 180 gallon? Im loving this tank feefa but you sold out, that tank should be full of big pygos.


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

Very nice feefa nice clean set up, nice to see you finally posted some pics.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Thanks guys I appreciate it but I have some bad news.

I came home today to a dead RTG.

Long story short I had a nitrite spike but the weird thing is according to my test kit everything was fine.

I tested because I noticed everyone breathing heavybut when the reading came out normal I just thought maybe lack of oxygen since my tank was at 84-85 so I cranked the air on my powerhead.

The sh*t part is I couldnt afford to replace the rtg so I just got a Jardini instead.
No more 500$ fish for me


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

Damn Feefa, sorry to hear of your loss


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Holy f*cking f*ck! Sorry for your loss, I just read this now. Sorry for the late condolences my friend.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Thanks guys it really does suck


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2009)

Sweeeet. nice feefa


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Thanks


----------

